

Ask HN: looking for some career advice - temporary-me

Hello HN,<p>TL;DR: I graduated from an Engineer school, I became a web product manager, and now I&#x27;m not sure what to do.<p>I recently graduated from a top Engineer school in my country. I know how to code, but what I like the most is coming up with ideas, designing nice looking apps, optimizing funnels, etc.  
That&#x27;s why I become a web product manager, but I quit my job a few weeks ago because I was only doing some boring tasks.  
Now I&#x27;m building an iPhone game as a side project, and I&#x27;m having a lot of fun so far.<p>What should I do now? The main options that I see are: a) become a developer, b) be a PM in another company, c) become a game designer, d) be a consultant in a big company, e) freelance.<p>a) and d) looks kinda boring to me. b) and c) I don&#x27;t know. e) is interesting but risky, and in what should I freelance in?<p>What should I do? How can I choose? Any advice?   
I&#x27;m a little lost... Thanks for your help!
======
activesun1982
Assumming there are no other upcoming priorities or life commitments and the
only issue is to decide what to do against what can I survive with, I
recommend that you think about the following questions:

1\. In addition to the things I love to do (product development), what am I
naturally curious about? (This is a curiosity driven passion that can take
your further).

2\. what are you blessed with? Look inside you for strength and personality
traits and look outside you for opportunities in areas that can match the
inside and outside.

3\. Ask yourself are you in the explorative stage? If so, then investing time
to deliberately figuring it out is not a bad idea.

Keep going and good luck.

Always find a way to do what you love.

------
sharemywin
You must have some kind of money or parents as a backup if you quit your job.
So, keep trying to do the game thing until you need to go get a job. if you
know how to market yourself as a freelancer than do a little of that to if you
need to bring in some extra cash. if you need to pay the rent in the next 6
months you might want to brush off the resume and start networking for a job.
if you only got 3 months until D-day I would work as hard as you can to get
another job.

